# Day 151 and so confused, a little nervous



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

So, Fira was bred on October 30th which should have put her due date yesterday. There is a small possibility that she could have been bred on the next cycle although I saw her covered on October 30th and never saw her come back in to heat.

Anyway, this past weekend she appeared to be in early labor, looking like she was having mild contractions, stretching, laying around a lot (not usual for her). Had small amount of yellowish discharge. Her ligaments really softened and could hardly feel them at one point. Looked a lot less pregnant like she had dropped. Peeing and pooping a lot.

Fast forward to today. She looks totally comfortable again (even wider again). Acting like nothing is going on at all. Can totally feel her ligaments. They are not totally firm, but not mushy at all either. Her udder is fuller than it was but not very big yet.

Now I'm wondering if she's not due yet and maybe she got caught on the next heat cycle? The thing that has me worried/nervous is that yesterday she had amber colored discharge. It was a very small amount. Thick and dried onto her pooch. I pulled it off and it was def. amber/brownish colored. Should I be concerned about that?

I'm soooooo confused, lol. She is my last doe to go and the one I'm most worried about since she had the awful kidding in '09. Any thoughts?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes Does are bred the first cycle ..they don't take...until the 2nd heat...they may of been sneaky... ..if she doesn't look quite ready... or doesn't kid soon.. :wink:



> The thing that has me worried/nervous is that yesterday she had amber colored discharge. It was a very small amount. Thick and dried onto her pooch. I pulled it off and it was def. amber/brownish colored. Should I be concerned about that?


 Did it have the appearance of a clear amber tube? She almost sounds to be closer to kidding.... Can you get any pics of her...back shot and side? :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

was ir see through amber? or yellowy? it could of been her mucus plug.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll get some pics tomorrow since she still hasn't kidded, lol. Today, I pulled a quarter sized chunk of goo off her that was see through and brownish colored. Very thick...is that part of her plug? The discharge she had in the past week has been yellow/orangeish. My other girls that have kidded this year have been very "by the book" and Fira is just really throwing me off because she is acting so strangely. Keep in mind that because of her labor in '09 that went so badly, I'm also super intense in watching/checking her so that could very well have something to do with it  I don't think I've watched any of my other does so closely. I've literally sat up there and stared at Fira for hours, lol.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It sounds like she will go soon. They can be overdue. A perfect 150 days isn't necessarily the norm. Every animal on earth has more of a time frame that is average than an exact however many days.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She can deliver up to day 160...so she may just be a bit late. Whats her udder looking like...pics? I've never had a doe deliver without the udder being ready to pop...ligs they mess around with so much I hardly check them anymore! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, Jess....the only time I even check ligs is when I see those udders filled, I feel udders for tightness if they let me......and if they do let me touch their udder I know they are close to showing me kids.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never had one kid that hadn't lost her ligs. If I can still feel them, even barely and super soft...then I know they aren't quite ready. I've had a couple kid who didn't have super tight udders though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Babies? :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

How's Fira doing today??? :whatgoat:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Still preggo. Her udder still hasn't filled. Ligs are soft but there. Losing lots of plug? Acting like normal though. What a meany making me stress for so many days. Today is 153. The count down continues....

Will try to get udder pics tomorrow but she is being very skittish right now. Doesn't want me close to her. She is also so very fuzzy back there so it's hard to photo her udder well


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

was she pen bred or in with the buck longer then oct 30th? because she could have had a 5 day heat or she just is a late kidder - some are


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

She was put in with the buck, saw her covered on Oct 30th but then she was left in through her would be next heat cycle which I never saw happen (I'm a newbie so that doesn't mean much). So 5 day heat is a possibility. Also possible she was bred on her next heat and I just didn't see it happen. She just seems too close to kidding to wait 2+ more weeks now but we shall see  I just want her kidding to go well this time. This is her make it or break it year...


----------

